# Groomer needed



## Dieseldd (Nov 21, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good groomer in the Portishead area ? I've used the one at "Dogs Day Out" but she either doesn't take enough off or he's scalped ! Looking for a groomer that specialises in Cockerpoos


----------

